# Round Funktion



## RulerofDarkness (13. Oktober 2005)

Hey leute ich hab ne Frage ich hatte eine Funktion die so aussah:

textbox1 = round(rnd*99+1, 0)

aber das funktionierte nicht also hab ich das anders gemacht mit einer variablen als integer also das es sowieso nur gerade zahlen gibt


----------



## aquasonic (13. Oktober 2005)

Bitte die Netiquette beachten. Und wo ist nun eigentlich das Problem?


----------



## RulerofDarkness (13. Oktober 2005)

ich wollte wissen wieso das nicht geht mit der round funktion((((  

sry das ich das nicht verstendlich geschrieben hab war unter zeitdruck xD


----------



## Yoah (13. Oktober 2005)

Moin,

also, so wie ich das sehe, möchtest du das Ergebnis deiner Rundungen  in eine Textbox schreiben. Richtig?

Also wenn ja, dann bitte so:


```
textbox1.text = round(rnd*99+1, 0)
```


----------



## NRFi (13. Oktober 2005)

Das mit Text stimmt prinzipiell, aber weil VB ja so verwurstelt ist, kannste auch text1 = blablub sagen.

egal,

aber Text1 = Round(Rnd * 99 + 1, 0)

funktioniert bei mir. ob mit .text oder nicht.
was gibts denn fürne fehler meldung?

vielleicht muss es bei dir auch 

Text1 = Round(Rnd * 99 + 1, 0) heißen und nicht textbox1 = round(rnd*99+1, 0)


----------



## RamonR (13. Oktober 2005)

Da Du als Ergebnis eine Ganzzahl haben willst, probier's mal hiermit:


```
Textbox1.Text = clng(Rnd * 99 + 1)
```

EDIT: Ausserdem sollte folgender Code ohne Problem funktioniert 


```
Randomize -Timer
Textbox1.Text = Round(Rnd * 99 + 1, 0)
```

Wenn Du dann noch Probleme hast, bitte eine genauere Fehler-/Probelmbescheibung


----------

